# B.Sc Optometry Scope In Pakistan



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

hello, everyone i am new here and i want to take suggestion from you guys related to B.sc optometry and medical lab technology. Are these branches good and whats about their scope in Pakistan.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I think optometry and medical lab tech both are good my uncle told me that if u dont get in mbbs then go for it. Do u know which colleges are giving its degree and where to apply??


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

thanks Saske for replying. AL-SHIFA hospital pakistan institute of opthalmology(PIO) rawalpindi is offering optometry and king edward and allama iqbal medical colleges were offering MLT their application dates are passed. I think munawar hospital chakwal dates are open which is offering optometry by the way how many marks you have got in F.Sc.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

My marks 933


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

in mcat? saske
:roll:


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Mcat wasnt good 811


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Why what happen.. dont worry i got in private mbbs college


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

okay good i got 912 in F.sc and 938 in MCAT but still i couldnt get admission in any medical college due to which i am really heart broken. Any way good luck in your future

- - - Updated - - -

By the way i just read here somewhere that aggregate formula for mcat has been changed to 30% F.sc 70% MCAT is this true . anyway i am really surprised by reading this


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to get admission in optometry in munawwar hospital...
how can i apply..
i got 945 in matric and 918 in f.sc..
waiting for your kind reply...


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello, Arslan go to mmhpk.org you will find all the related information to optometry:thumbsup: and by the way rawalpindi medical college and quaid -e-azam medical college bahawalpur also study optometry their admissions will open in december and march respectively. And how many marks did you get in MCAT.:roll:

- - - Updated - - -

Did any one of you took nts test for FMDC on 10th november.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Fmdc is which college


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

federal medical and dental college islamabad (affiliated with QUAID-E-AZAM UNIVERSITY). It is government medical college in which seats for all four provinces and fata students are allocated but majority for punjab.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Is its admissions are closed


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

yes, Saske its entry test was taken by NTS on 10th november which was very difficult. Its list will be just round the corner to be displayed on NTS website.


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

yes rafa....i have taken fmdc test..and got 72 marks..in mcat i got 944..but could not get admission....
now trying to get admission in optometry...
can you guide me about this... which colleges are offering that.. and whare still admissions are open..
shall be thankful to you..

- - - Updated - - -

i could not find last date of admissions in optometry in mmh chakwal....
please tell me when admissions will open in RMC and QMC...??? 
but i want to get in mmh..
so..please inform me about that...
waiting for your kind reply.....


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Arslan, what was your aggregate in FMDC.:roll: You can call at munawar hospital for the last date and ask for last date otherwise just send your documents by filling admission form available on its website.I think admissions in rawalpindi medical college will soon be open( think so in mid of december) and quaid-e-azam medical college starts optometry classes late in march.I have already applied in AL-SHIFA(PIO) rawalpindi whose last date was 2nd december. My preference was medical college but their admissions will open later so i have applied in AL-SHIFA just for safety. And Arslan what are your thoughts about other branches of allied health sciences(like that of medical lab technology,biotechnology, cardiac perfusion):roll:


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

salam every one ....... i also want to get admission in bs optometry ???? but my marks in f.sc are 859 could i get admission ????

- - - Updated - - -

i also come to know that admission in munawar hospital are open but i am afraid of high merit:? should i apply or not


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes,you should apply in Munawar hospital as i think they take entry test in which you can do good:thumbsup: but why are you so late as many institutions have closed their admission dates(like AL-SHIFA PIO RAWALPINDI) but QUAID-E-AZAM medical college bahawalpur admissions will be opened in march where you can apply.And what are your thoughts about other branches of allied health sciences(like biotechnology and medical lab technology).


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Isnt any college in lahore which give bsc in optometry and audiology...


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, there is FMH institute of allied health sciences but i dont know about their admission dates you can ask from their administration.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

i come to know about alshifa admission but i donot know about scope of optometry at that time....... yesterday my uncle told me if had not made my way to mbbs i should apply in optometry...... kindly tell me about last date of submission of application form and about entry test details

- - - Updated - - -

about i have interst in biotechnology and its emerging feild with good scope........ will in sha ALLAH apply in international islamic islambad if they open this in spring


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Last date of AL-SHIFA(PIO) was sadly 2nd december. faisalabad institute of research also study course of biotechnology(admission is again open).


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

rafa said:


> Last date of AL-SHIFA(PIO) was sadly 2nd december. faisalabad institute of research also study course of biotechnology(admission is again open).


but faislabad institute of research is private:?:?:?:?


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes but its fees is 30,000 per semester(affiliated with UHS).


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

mostly government universities offer bachelor admission once a year...... in fall... in spring mostly private universities offer admission at bs level......


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Here, i am giving link for all the institutions offering b.sc allied health sciences affiliated with UHS (admission in most of them is still to be opened) http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/ahscourses.pdf


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

fee is 30,000 for students residing in faislabad .......... for outsiders hostel and other dues will also encounter.


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes but its normal as every institution offering any kind of course today has more or less similar fee structure.:cool!:


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

agree


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

yes.rafa.. iwill prefer cardic perfusion..after optometry.. but firstly i will take a chance in mmh..
can you tell me about other public sector institutions..that are offering cardiac perfusion.. and where admissions are still open...


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

rafa said:


> Yes but its normal as every institution offering any kind of course today has more or less similar fee structure.:cool!:


but there is more scope of govt degree


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

ARSLAN and MISS MASOMA see this link http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/ahscourses.pdf


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

rafa..tell me about cardic perfusion institutes..whose admissions are still open?

- - - Updated - - -

i have seen that..bro..rafa...but tell me where admissions are open now?


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

visit above link:roll: you will find some of them like faisalabad institute and chouhdary pervaiz elahi institute of cardiology.

- - - Updated - - -

call in the above institutes i hope you will find your answers(http://cpeic.gop.pk/ and http://fic.gop.pk) you will find their numbers in these links.


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

anyone of you know about last date of mmh?....kindly tell me.....


----------



## tajik (Feb 18, 2014)

*Yes Tajik*



saske khan said:


> Isnt any college in lahore which give bsc in optometry and audiology...


yeah search for college of ophthalmology and allied vision sciences, King edward medical university lahore


----------



## Hoor Fatma (Mar 27, 2014)

whats the scope of optometry in pakistan?? i have heard that they are called as assistants of ophthalmologists?? is it true??


----------

